# Hendrickson Hatch on the Au Sable River



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Beaglernr said:


> Kelly, were you below mio, any word on upstream toward grayling or north branch?


I have not been above Mio in a while now. Best hatches i have seen of late have been mid afternoon to early evening. Should start getting late evening spinner falls soon but I have not seen any.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

BassFisher91 said:


> I walked in at Gates at around 1130 -noonish, got to Wakely I think around 830 pm. I stopped along the way a couple of times to take in the scenery and have a cup of coffee. The day was long but worth it because of the fish I caught. Like I said I already can't wait for the next time, but I'll probably be bringing a canoe with a mountain bike to ride back to the truck with.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Gates to Stephan Bridge takeout is an easy, and productive fish. I know guys who will spend 2 hours fishing a couple hundred yards of river carefully. Hopefully you were able to get into a few Trouties.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> Gates to Stephan Bridge takeout is an easy, and productive fish. I know guys who will spend 2 hours fishing a couple hundred yards of river carefully. Hopefully you were able to get into a few Trouties.



Gates is Stephan's bridge. You mean to wakely?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

chuckinduck said:


> Gates is Stephan's bridge. You mean to wakely?


Darnit, I think I meant S Spite. Old Mrs. Stephan used to live right off it. It runs to a parking place where you can easily launch/pull a canoe. It was a fun stretch to fish from Gates, when I was growing up. It might have been Wakely Bridge Road, where Riverland Trail cuts off toward the river. It has been a few years.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I did get into some fish, especially when the Hendrickson hatch came on. I'm new to fly fishing and this was the first time I've actually payed attention to a hatch happening. It was awesome.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Hendrickson Hatch still going and some big trout rising the last couple evening! Hopefully another week of this awesome hatch.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful fish, I might have to try closer to Mio Monday and Tuesday.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

BassFisher91 said:


> Beautiful fish, I might have to try closer to Mio Monday and Tuesday.


Wading gets tougher the lower you go, in the upper water you can wade everywhere and that's why they call it "Holy". You won't be walking for miles down there, in many places you can only cover a couple hundred yards before getting out to navigate past deep water. Kelly is fishing below Mio, but that might be a mile or twenty miles below, lots and lots of good water down there if you take the time to learn it from a boat.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

kzoofisher said:


> Wading gets tougher the lower you go, in the upper water you can wade everywhere and that's why they call it "Holy". You won't be walking for miles down there, in many places you can only cover a couple hundred yards before getting out to navigate past deep water. Kelly is fishing below Mio, but that might be a mile or twenty miles below, lots and lots of good water down there if you take the time to learn it from a boat.


Ya I'll be bringing a boat this next time around.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

With a forecast of high 70s and low 80s next week I wouldnt be surprised to see some B. drakes.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

